# Dayton Power Hacksaw



## schor (Aug 8, 2015)

Picked up this Dayton power hacksaw for $100 yesterday. Started the teardown  and cleanup already. For the money this beats any of the small horizontal bandsaws out there.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 8, 2015)

Congrats I always thought those were pretty cool and $100 is a smoking deal. The fools would probably want $5,000 on our local craiglist.


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 8, 2015)

Very nice saw for $100.  It may not be as fast as a bandsaw, but who's in a hurry anyway?


----------



## schor (Aug 8, 2015)

coolidge said:


> Congrats I always thought those were pretty cool and $100 is a smoking deal. The fools would probably want $5,000 on our local craiglist.


A great deal I think and will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 9, 2015)

Sometimes old style is better, bet it won't work harden your stock . No worries about tension on the blade set it once and forget it. If you set up a little lube pot or spray your blades will dern near last forever. Baring trying to cut files or hard chrome . I'm a fellow power hacksaw owner an old miller Knuth , mine cuts on the push stroke not the pull . Make sure yours is set up the right way. It may have the blade on backwards , I've seen it happen many times. Not trying to say it is but try looking up the manual it will tell . Good luck with her you made a great purchase there.


----------

